# Angeln in Kroatien



## delfin (8. März 2001)

Hallo Leute
Fahre im Mai nach Kroatien.
Hat jemand ´ne Ahnung wie und was man dort an der Küste um diese Zeit angeln kann?
Für ´nen Tip wäre ich dankbar.

------------------
krumme Ruten
delfin


----------



## Frank (24. März 2001)

Hi,Mich würde auch ein Angelurlaub in Kroatien reizen. Kennt jemand eine gute Ferienhausvermittlung für Angelfreunde in Kroatien?


------------------
Tschüß Frank


----------



## faller (25. März 2001)

hi leute,
bei mir auf der werft arbeiten ne menge kroaten,werd mal ein paar leute fragen.


----------



## Kroko (2. April 2001)

Hallo leute,fahre selber dieses Jahr nach Kroatien in Urlaub und habe versucht über Netz infos zu bkommen aber das ist fas unmöglich. In Reiseführern steht sehr wenig bis gar nichts Drinnen. Ich glaub da gibt es nur eines, das man sich bei den einheimischen etwas abschaut.


----------



## delfin (3. April 2001)

Hallo KrokoDa kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Habe bisher nichts über dieses Thema gefunden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also tatsächlich hinfahren, abkucken und ausprobieren.

------------------
krumme Ruten
delfin


----------



## Klausi2000 (7. September 2001)

@allhabt Ihr Eure Reisen nun schon abgeschlossen ??? Was gab es an Überraschungen ? Was muss man beachten ? Stimmt es, dass ich in Kroatien im Meer auch kostenlos angeln darf und nur für die Binnengewässer Berechtigungen kaufen muss ????Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr diesen Thread noch einmal aufnehmen könntet ... evt. mit einem Foto, einem Reisebericht ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Klausi

------------------
Wie alt sind eigentlich die Boardmember ?? 
Die Antwort unter:
   www.klausi2000.f2s.com/umfrage/   
Benutzer: member / Passwd: member


----------



## wodibo (7. September 2001)

Hi Leute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich hab da einen Link von einem Kroatienreiseveranstalter. 
 Kroatien 
Der hat auf seiner Page einen Wunschzettel und kümmert sich nach eigener Aussage um alles. Also einfach mal anschreiben und anrufen lassen.


------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. September 2001)

Hi Leute 
Habe auch schon probiert über Angeln in Kroatien etwas in Erfahrung zu bringen.
Aber leider bisher ohne Erfolg.
Bei uns in der Firma arbeiten sehr viele Kroaten.Aber leider keiner der angelt.
Da konnte mir bisher keiner Auskünfte erteilen.
Mit Ferienwohnungen das würde am Meer schon klappen.Aber angeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da wird wohl kein vernünftiger Fisch zu angeln sein.
Es müßte aber doch eigendlich so wie in Italien an der Adria sein.
Kennt sich da jemand aus.
Ein Kumpel von mir war mal in Italien,und der hat kaum Fisch gesehen.Wenn dann kleine,nicht ihm bekannte Fische.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. September 2001)

Ich habe heute auf der Arbeit mit einem Kroaten über das Thema Angeln in Kroatien gesprochen.
Er fährt in den nächsten Tagen nach Hause und will über Angeln Infos besorgen.
Er wohnt am Meer und sein Nachbar soll ein Fischer sein.
Er selbst hat sich nie für das Angeln interessiert.
Solche Leute soll es auch noch geben.Bin gespannt was er an Info&acute;s mitbringt.
Ich werde dann gleich darüber berichten.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Klausi2000 (4. Oktober 2001)

Ich bin gerade zurück ....Aus dem Angeln wurde nix ... du brauchst wenn du vom Boot aus Angeln willst eine Lizenz ... aber wo ich die bekommen kann war niemanden klar ... wir fanden auch keinen Angelladen o.Ä. wo wir Infos bekömmen hätten.Die Möglichkeit mit nem Fischer rauszufahren, wurde durch schlechtes Wetter vermasselt und Boote scheinen relativ teuer und zumindest in der Nachsaison (Ende September waren dort schon die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt ...) schwer zu bekommen sein ...Kostenloses Angeln von der Küste haben wir an zwei tagen probiert ... war ganz nett, aber wirklich nur Kleinzeug.Ich fahr nur noch zum Mottorradfahren nach Kroatien ... zum Angeln nach Norge !!!!Klausi

------------------
Wie alt sind eigentlich die Boardmember ?? 
Die Antwort unter:
   www.klausi2000.f2s.com/umfrage/   
Benutzer: member / Passwd: member


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Oktober 2001)

@ KlausiSo in etwa habe ich das auch schon gehört.
Mein kroatischer Arbeitskollege ist heute von Kroatien zurück gekommen.
Ohne Infomaterial.Das angeln ist dort nicht weit verbreitet.Im Meer nur Kleinkram.
Es lohnt also nicht zum reinen Angeln dorthin zu fahren.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## Kroko (11. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Leute,hab meinen Urlaub in Kroatien auch hinter mich gebracht. Es gibt Tausende von Fischen aber alle sehr klein. Aber erzählen kann ich doch was. 
Ich hatte einen Angel draussen und ärgerte mit der zweiten Angel die Krebse die direkt vor meine Füssen in den Fels spalten versteckt waren. Auf ein mal kam ein Aal aus einer spalte und näherte sich langsam meinem Köder mit dem ich die Krebse ärgern wolte und dass gerade mal einen Meter vor meinen Augen. Blitzartig stieß er dann zu und war auch schon wieder verschwunden. Leider ohne denn Haken im Maul zu haben.
Die größten Fische sah ich auf den Fischmarkt ich war in Trogir und Split. In Dubrovnik gibt es auch noch einen großen. Kleine Fischmärkte gibt es auch in den Dörfern aber die sind sehr klein und man sollte um 6 Uhr schon dort sein. Um 12 Uhr sind die meisten Fischmärkte schon wieder geschlossen.
Köder zum Angel so sagen die einheimischen ist Brot und Muscheln auf kleine Fische 10 bis 15 cm aber am besten ist ein Wurm der 50 cm lang ist und immer ein kleines stück davon auf den Haken hängen. Der Wurm lebt weiter und wenn man ihn Teilt, dann lebt das zweite Körperteil auch weiter. Mit diesem Wurm kann man Fische mit 30 bis 40 cm Fangen in der abend Dämmerung. Man kann auch Tintenfische fangen mit Garnellen-Wobblern. Ich selbst habe nur klein kram gefangen. Diese Tipps sind von den Einheimischen die auch was gefangen haben ausser das mit dem Tintenfisch.Also meine meinung ist das man zum Angeln nicht nach Kroatien fahren darf. Denn das einzig große was man fangen kann sind Tunfische und das kostet 800 DM am TagGruß Kroko


----------



## fraju (5. Juni 2002)

[MARQUEE]  :s   h a l l o    :a    k r o a t i e n a n g l e r   :s   [/MARQUEE] 
zweiter versuch, meine verbindung war grade weg...

also kurz der Link zum Angeln in Kroatien:

Angeln in Kroatien

wenn jemand noch weitere infos hat, bitte kurze info an mich, da ich am freitag dort runter fahre.

mfg 
frank

spezieller gruß an alle norgefans


----------



## fraju (6. Juni 2002)

*uuuuund tschüß*

hallo leute,

ich mach mich jetzt in die spur nach kroatien, das wetter ist dort momentan nicht so toll, da werd ich vieleicht doch etwas mehr zum angeln kommen ;-)

bericht folgt (wenn ich was zu berichtan habe)

frank


----------



## fraju (18. Juni 2002)

*eine woche kroatien*

[GLOW=blue]Angeln in Kroatien[/GLOW] 
Hallo,

war also eine Woche in Kroatien und konnte auch ein paarmal angeln. 
Den Link mit Angelinfos hab ich ja schon weiter oben ins board gestellt,konnte aber auch ein paar persönliche erfahrungen machen. 

Angeln von Land 
-nur kleine Fische von Land aus
-am besten klappt brot, teig oder WINZIGE!!! Fischfetzen
-wichtig: kleine haken (nicht groesser als ca. 10er) und dünne schnur
-am meisten spaß macht sichtangeln mit schwimmbrot, aber die fische sind, wie schon gesagt, recht klein

-in nächten mit wenig mondschein lohnt sich oktopuss-angeln an molen, häfen etc.

Angeln vom Boot 
(für größere fische fast unerläßlich)
-jede fischgröße möglich bis zu thunfisch, sollte aber eine lizenz vorhanden sein (derzeitiger &quot;exportschlager&quot;: lebender thunfisch nach japan, -bringt den fischern ca. 50 Dollar!!!! per kilo, da gibts sicher etwas ärger wenn jemand sowas &quot;wegfängt&quot; ohne lizenz)
-boote kann man in jedem größeren touristenort mit und ohne &quot;kapitän&quot; leihen, vom ruderboot (billig) bis zum Daycruiser (ca. 500 euro / woche zzgl. nebenkosten)
-preiswerte möglichkeit bei gruppen: vollcharter eines kleinen küstenmotorseglers (vorsaison/nachsaison,1 woche,16-40 personen, mit vollpension, ab ca. 1600 Euro zzgl. verpflegung, richtwert!, kleine Segler mit motor und kapitän ab ca. 1000 euro - individueller), ideal für angler mit familie, --müssen aber alles angler sein, sonst (auf den klassischen touren) fahren die boote zu schnell (10 kn) und da klappt nichts. 
oder auf verdacht eine trollingausrüstung mitnehmen (zumindest #behelfsmäßig# ein starkes seil, klemmen und 2,5-5kg trollingblei sowie ggf ein sprechfunkset, damit der kapitän anhalten kann....) und den kapitän fragen, ob er was dagegen hat.... er darf dann nicht mehr über netze fahren, was wir des öfteren gemacht haben. 
[/list=1] 

habe selbst mit dem boot so eine küstenkreuzfahrt gemacht und konnte vom boot nicht angeln, selbst schwere köder wären wegen der geschwindigkeit &quot;wasserski&quot; gelaufen...

ich habe auf dem echolot beobachtet, wie sollte es anders sein, daß wir über große fischschwärme gefahren sind (8-15m) und einige meter darunter waren die großen räuber....

einen link hab ich weiter oben schon reingestellt wo&acute;s infos zu lizenzen usw. gibt. auf nachfrage in der touristinfo und in mehreren angelgeschäften nur achselzucken... 

auf raab gab es auch eine konkrete adresse, aber die hatten in der vorsaison noch nicht auf.

beim nächsten mal nehme ich jedenfalls behelfstrollingzubehör mit (selbstgebaute große rolle mit universalspannvorrichtung und 50m Nylonschnur 1mm....).
zur not bleibts eben im kofferraum.

lt. aussage vom kapitän ist die zeit von ende juni bis mitte september sowieso nicht so toll zum angeln, keine fische...

hoffe ich konnte helfen!
frank


----------



## kingivi (11. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

hi leute bin kroate aus split lebe in hh vahre jedes jahr runter weis so zimlich alles über angeln in kro. paar tips. vom strand aus gibt es nur kleine fische. von boot kan man alles fangen grosse kleine .beim schleppen tun und andere dicke brocken. nachtangeln von boot ist geil habe in einer nacht 2 dicke meer aale und 1mittleren hei gefangen . aufpassen GIFTIGE PETERMÄNCHEN grus ivica:s #r


----------



## Barbenandy (11. April 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hallo,zusammen !
Bin Kroate und ich angele seit meiner Kindheit jedes Jahr in meinem Urlaub an der Küste bei Sibenik!Die besten Erfahrungen hatte ich mit Brotteig auf Meeräschen ,wenn mann einen schönen Schwarm erwischt dann geht man bestimmt nicht als Schneider nach hause !

bis bald ANDY #:   #:   #:


----------



## thymallus (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

hallo,


in Kroatien braucht man auch für das Fischen vom Strand aus einen Schein (von ca. 5 € täglich bis ca 40€ monatlich)Angeln ohne Erlaubnis bringt Riesenärger!

gruß
thymallus


----------



## enricot (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*



			
				Trollingfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Fraju ,
> Ich fahre dieses Jahr im Aug./ Sept. weiter südlicher ( Zadar )


 Genau da fahre ich auch hin, und zwar ab Freitag für eine Woche aus. Werd dann vom Boot aus angeln.


----------



## LarsH (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

@thymallus

Hi,

ich fahre in gut 3 Wochen nach Kroatien.

Wo bekommt man die Scheine?


Viele Grüße,

Lars


----------



## enricot (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

cor





			
				LarsH schrieb:
			
		

> @thymallus
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 Wo du den Schein bekommst kannst du hier nachlesen:
http://www.croatia.hr/activities/content.aspx?idActivities=5&order=3&type=title


----------



## Peter-MS (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Ich fahre seit nunmehr 4 Jahren regelmäßig zum Spinfischen an die Drau.
Ort: Donji Miholjac ca. 50 km nördllich von Osijek. Die Drau ist hier die natürliche Grenze zu Ungarn. Hauptzielfisch ist der Rapfen. Wenn überhaupt nichts beisst, Rapfen fängt man hier immer. 
Ansonsten fängt man Wels (glaubt man einheimischen Anglern bis zu 3 Meter), Karpfen, Zander und "Tostolobik". 
Alternativ zur Drau gibt es hier auch noch zahlreiche Altarme und kommerziell betriebene Angelteiche. Zielfisch ist hier Karpfen.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

www.estee.hr
Da schnüffel ich gerade rum


----------



## rallerups (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Ich war zwar nicht zum angeln in Kroatien aber die Angel ist immer dabei.

Hier meine Erfolge:


----------



## Viernickel Tino (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Da hast du ja schöne Köderfische!!!
Hast du nicht auf Wolfsbarsch oder Konga probiert?
Nicht am Tag Fischen , da kannst du dich sonnen.
Erst wenn es Dunkel wird und die Großen am Ufer rauben da kannste Angeln.
Gruß Tino  #a


----------



## rallerups (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Wie gesagt war ich ja nicht zum Angeln da.
War eher Nebensache.Einmal habe ich morgens um 5.00 Uhr geschleppt
aber Fehlanzeige.
Nächstes Jahr werde ich mich etwas intensiver mamit befassen.#g


----------



## Viernickel Tino (14. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Ich Fahre in einer Woche nach Kroatien und werde meine Erwartungen nicht über deinen Erfolg setzen , da ich weis einen Größeren in Küstennähe zu fangen ist nicht warscheinlich. 
Wenn dann müßte ich weit raus aber da macht die Famile nicht mit.
und so Petrieheil  :c   :c   :c #:


----------



## fishermax (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich hätt mal ne Frage an den Rallerups: hast du die Fische vom Ufer aus gefangen?
Bei mir ham letztes Jahr immer die kleinen Meerjunker (bei dir 2. Bild v.u.) die köder weggefressen, bevor die großen überhaupt da waren.
MfG Max


----------



## Orada (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hallo,

kann eine private Zimmervermietung in Premantura (südlich von Pula) empfehlen). In deutscher Hand.

Ist neues Haus mit 5 Zimmer, D/Wc, Sat Tv, Klimaanlage, Parkplatz im Grundstück, grosser schattiger Garten. Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Angeln auf 6-Meter Kajütboot wenn Eigner anwesend ist.

Schaut mal auf meine Homepage!

;+ Fragen bitte an mich mailen

Gruß Klaus


----------



## maxbauer (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hallo! Ich fahre in zwei Wochen nach Kroatien (nähe Split) und informiere mich im moment über diverse Angelmöglichkeiten in diesem land.Leider finde ich nur Berichte über Meeresangeln.Wie sieht es den mit Süsswasserfischen in den umliegenden Seen und Flüssen aus?


----------



## Orada (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hallo,

ich war im vergangenen Juni wieder 14 Tage in Kroatien und habe folgende Unterkunft gefunden: http://www.premantura-istrien.de

Im Haus Milka in Premantura werden 3 Ferienwohnungen vermietet. Die größte bis 7 Personen. Es besteht die Möglichkeit vom Vermieter ein Boot zu mieten oder mit dem Vermieter zum Angeln auf das Meer hinaus zu fahren. Näheres auf der Homepage.

Gruß Orada  #h


----------



## stoppsl (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien*

Hallo Peter.
Meine frage ist was braucht man für eine erlaubnis und wo bekommt man die.Und vor allem was kostet mich der spass   

Gruß stoppsl


----------

